# human bottfly



## scarypoppins (Mar 18, 2004)

this is one horrible bug

http://www.ambergriscaye.com/pages/town/botfly2.html


----------



## G. Carnell (Mar 18, 2004)

"click images for larger versions"

errrrm  no thanks!

that is sick, did she get a mosquito land in her eye or something,  sick sick sick


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 18, 2004)

no   the way the bottfly is born is the female catches a house fly in midair and lays eggs on its abdomin.   when the house fly lands on a warm host the eggs hatch in seconds then thay dig in to the flesh and grow. when thay get bigger thay wiggle out and go in to the dirt.

jay


----------



## Steven (Mar 18, 2004)

yeah thanx Jay for spoiling my dinner


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 18, 2004)

what are you talking about steven.   that is my dinner   hehehehe


----------



## Steven (Mar 18, 2004)

i was talking about the "red-eye" not the bug  =D  =D 

i eat bugs every day dude


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 18, 2004)

yea i was talking about the eye to heheheheheh yummy .


alittle garlic. and some butter,   but you dont realy need the butter, once you bite down the eye juices are realy creamy.






























barf


----------



## cotton (Mar 18, 2004)

Anyone see that show on national geo the other night, where the guy is popping the bot fly larvae out the sides of a cow?.  Sick stuff, that poor cow was rife with freakin bot fly larvae.


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 18, 2004)

yea thats what reminded me of them i forgot thay exsisted.   that was so gross


----------



## Longbord1 (Mar 18, 2004)

yeah i saw a guy where it buried into his stomach and there was like 2 belly buttons. and he acted like it was his little firend,he named it and fed it and everything lol!!


mike


----------



## Code Monkey (Mar 18, 2004)

Bot flies are indeed a bit gross, but my favorite has always been dracunculus:

http://www.avg-wesel.de/ParaSite/medinawurm.htm
http://www.curezone.com/image_gallery/parasites/guinea/default.asp?i=24&n=24
http://www.paru.cas.cz/helminti/Nematoda/Dracunculus.jpg

It's a nematode that after the females matures migrate to limbs of the host, cause a small ulcer to form an open wound and then periodically poke out and spray their eggs about. Treatment consists of catching the female as she pokes out and winding her slowly up onto something.


----------



## Joanie (Mar 18, 2004)

Have any of you read "Of Golden Toads and Serpents' Roads" by Paul Freed?  He has a great first person account of having the top of his scalp infested with beefworm larvae (Dermatobia hominis) and how he had to treat it (strapping meat to his head to lure them out.....later he found out that smothering their breathing holes with lotion also worked).  

I haven't read the whole book yet (haven't been able to pry it from boyfriend's hands) but I think it's worth reading just for the beefworms.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 19, 2004)

I prefer the small catfish that swim up your genitals in certain bodies of water in Africa. Their fins only open one way and you have to have them surgically removed.

Hey Joanie,
Did you ever live in Ohio?


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 20, 2004)

"Bot flies are indeed a bit gross, but my favorite has always been dracunculus:"


O yes the firey serpent. code monkey nice find.  i totaly forgot about these things. soposedly when removing them the worm fights back and releses a defence toxin in to the host causeing extreme pain like being burned alive.



WHAT A GREAT ANIMAL!!!!!

I find it amazing how we are "so intelagent and addvanced " but something as small as a worm can bring us to a wimpering crawl.


----------



## Aviculariinae (Mar 22, 2004)

The best one has to be tape worm which can reach up to 40ft in lenght and lives in your gut! Nice! Whats for dinner!LOL


----------



## sansoucie (Apr 2, 2004)

That's probably in the top 10 of links I shouldn't have clicked on in the years I have been on the net...   

Yeah, the above post mentioned the little fish that gets in your personal private parts... It swims into the urethra of both males and females and sets it's spines so it can't be dislodged. It's called a Candiru and lives in South America... the Amazon river, home of some particular nasties. There is a way to get it out sans amputation/surgery. The Xaqua plant, as well as the buitach apple, will kill the fish and also actually dissolve it. I can't imagine it's a very pleasant treatment, but given the alternatives.... I have never seen one myself, but I have been warned of them. In S.A. the locals call them "piss fish" because they are attracted to urine.

Hmm I am sounding like a know it all and better shaddup now


----------



## scarypoppins (Apr 2, 2004)

no way man .  we here on the boards love to here differant things thanx for the info keep it comeing.  i love alot of the realy nasty stuff so if you have anything elce lets see it  .  great info thanx again.

jay

o yea welcome to the boards


----------



## Eurypterid (Apr 3, 2004)

My favorite is a little nematode called _Loa loa_, more commonly known as the eye worm. It's relatively small and lives under the skin, where it crawls around feeding on connective tissue. Normally the only thing you notice is that your skin itches where it's been feeding. However, periodically it makes its way to the eye, where it can be seen wriggling just under the surface layer of tissue as it crawls across the surface of your eyeball. When I lecture on parasitic nematodes, I like to build up to it by saying something along the lines of "Imagine you're out on a date with a gorgeous girl/guy who is telling you all about her/his fascinating trip to the tropics, when you lean in closer, look deep into her/his eyes, and see this...", at which point I pull up the slide of an eye with one of these little guys wiggling right across the iris  ;P I got to get a video of that sometime for my Powerpoint presentation.

Bot flies are no big deal. Anyone who has worked with box turtles probably has a good bit of experience with them. They get bot flies fairly commonly. Last summer a friend brought me an Eastern box turtle she had picked up (yes, I told her that this was a no-no), which had developed two very large gaping holes, one on each side of its neck (about big enough to comfortably insert the first joint of your index finger). I looked down in there, and sure enough - bot fly larvae. They were just big maggots, each about 1/2 inch long and maybe 1/5 inch across. I pulled out a total of 25. The turtle healed up after about a month and was fine. Okay, I admit, it was a little gross. Sorry, I didn't get any pics   

Gary


----------



## sansoucie (Apr 3, 2004)

Ick... You know entomology is probably the most diverse study there is. Also the most gross at times! There is some completely nasty stuff in South America. Lemme go through my files... and they are a disaster at the moment.... and I will post some info that'll make you swear off that balmy exotic vacation there! LOL!

I mean, IF you guys wanna know. I don't wanna be a dork posting stuff nobody cares about! LOL!


----------



## scarypoppins (Apr 4, 2004)

awsome i am allways in the mood for gross stuff but you need to post pics so i can look at them while i eat dinner    hehehehehehe


----------



## luther (Apr 4, 2004)

Here in the UK we've recently had a very interesting TV series on the BBC looking at parasites.  They included almost a whole show on a woman with a massive grub under her scalp, picked up on holiday in Africa.  The treatment was simply to block it's breathing hole and suffocate it out over 24 hours.  The removed grub was about the size of an adult's thumb.  Possibly the grossest thing I have seen on early evening TV.  They covered tape worms, the above mentioned catfish, nematodes, lice and some things which I've since had to block out to prevent permement psychological trauma.


----------



## Longbord1 (Apr 4, 2004)

there was a story i heard that is in the jewish torah about a very powerful general who was killed before he was able to succeed but he wasn't killed by people later on they used his body for like studying or something and found a huge mosquito in his head eating his brains.


mike


----------



## Satanika (Apr 7, 2004)

Longbord1 said:
			
		

> there was a story i heard that is in the jewish torah about a very powerful general who was killed before he was able to succeed but he wasn't killed by people later on they used his body for like studying or something and found a huge mosquito in his head eating his brains.
> 
> 
> mike


Mike,

I know of no such story. Can you please be more specific?

Thanks,
Debby


----------



## Longbord1 (Apr 7, 2004)

well it may not be in the torah btu my rabbi/teacher told us a stoyry about it. if orget when it ahppened.it was either with a eersian general or some other general.

mike


----------

